# Joined my first ship 30 yrs ago today



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ariake/GWED.

In Melbourne.

Big, flash P and O box boat.

I was a starry eyed 19 yo, with a brand new MRCG and radar ticket.

It seems like yesterday.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

only a lad. first ship Isle of Jersery. 1950


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

30 years!
You are just a first tripper!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Troppo,

sorry but your link just shows a blank page.

Hawkey01


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*First trip - 30 June 1969*

My other radio college colleagues were getting postings to flashy passenger ships such as 'Empress' boats - my first ship was ss 'Bennevis' built in 1944 - 240V DC supplied by lead acid cells.

Went to Far East, no air conditioning, slept outside at night as cabin looked into the funnel and located on top of the boilers ! 

Brilliant trip, must have been over 60 persons onboard including 12 passengers.

Ken


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

54 years ago I left the sea after 20 years service -
then followed 30 years as a ships rigger...
Stan


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

My first was the Empire Athelstan renamed Benalbanach and that was on 1st December 1947, a heavy lift job with 120 ton jumbo derricks , left my last one M/T Seakap on 17th Feb 1992, only cos they made us R/O's redundant.
73's Ern Barrett


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

Seeing this post I realised that it's now just over 42 years since I joined the Cape Howe in South Shields, 4 days before my 17th birthday....

Where does the time go???

I've just had to work that out three times to make sure I got it right! That's certainly a sign of the passing years!(Jester)


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

My first ship was "City of Lille" just after my 16th birthday --1942


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Royal Mail Line ship "Aragon". Royal Group docks 1966. A lot has happened since then. Well, we won the world cup then which we have dismally failed to do every since.........
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## w.craig (Sep 24, 2009)

1963 Royal Mail ship Drina also at the Royal Docks. It is the one ship whose call sign I remeber to this day 'M A I L'


----------



## Brian Leaf (Jun 25, 2005)

1966, P&O Ballerat, Royal Docks, J/Eng. The start of 12 fantastic years.


----------



## valencia59 (Feb 23, 2008)

30 years ago, I thought that was a long time ago... just realised that it was 29 years ago that I joined my first ship mc Luigi Casale/IBVL in Cochin, a little bright orange LPG.....


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Chelwood / GSNT 30th. November 1950. Just a bairn.


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Joined Ripon/GVJK In Cardiff, July 1966 (so that's over 44 years ago).

Nothing special about that date, but I was to sign onto two ships on my birthday. As my birthday is in December, it meant shipping out just before Xmas. But as one of those ships was Shaw Savill's Southern Cross, that meant the Xmas and New Year festivities were something else. 


Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Joined my first ship, Shell supetanker MITRA/GYYW in Lisbon in June 1971 as a young Jnr R/O - a 'wet behind the ears' 17-year old. Think I was youngest qualified R/O at the time (according to George Todd at IMRC). Wasn't 18 until December.
Anyone out there qualified younger?


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Joined my first ship, Shell supetanker MITRA/GYYW in Lisbon in June 1971 as a young Jnr R/O - a 'wet behind the ears' 17-year old. Think I was youngest qualified R/O at the time (according to George Todd at IMRC). Wasn't 18 until December.
> Anyone out there qualified younger?


Hi, Peter,
I think you will find a lot of us qualified younger than that. 
I joined my first ship on 20th May, 1958. Turned 17 on 31st May, 1958. First solo trip 11th December 1958 on Ellerman's Wilson line 'Tasso', round the Med including Syria.
Good times
Cheers, Bob


----------



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

HI 1944 DECK-BOY fourmasted barque PAMIR out of Wellington New Zealand bound for San Francisco. Kenneth


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Joined my first ship 52 years ago today in Wallsend, STS Llanishen, had fifty years almost in the mn.(Thumb) Great life(Applause)

Ray(Smoke)


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

*First trip*

Joined Royal Mail's Highland Monarch GMZF November 1951 at KG5 docks as 3rd. R/O and enjoyed a great trip to South America with a 3 weeks stay in Buenos Aires loading meat from the Armour's factory up the river Plate.

My education was seriously enhanced by the experiences along the way !!

Two trips and then a Geordie collier - where I was greeted by "We won't be dressing for dinner"

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

radioman1969 said:


> My other radio college colleagues were getting postings to flashy passenger ships such as 'Empress' boats - my first ship was ss 'Bennevis' built in 1944 - 240V DC supplied by lead acid cells.
> 
> Went to Far East, no air conditioning, slept outside at night as cabin looked into the funnel and located on top of the boilers !
> 
> ...


Ken
I joined her in October 1967, Ray Burn was the Chief.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Bob , Did yous sail with Jack Barter, Rollason or Ted Winslow?. I'm pretty sure Jack was on the Highland boats. He died on the Royston Grange. We used to load meat in La Plata and go back to BA on a bus. Only time ( touch wood) I've ever been in bad motor vehicle crash. Apart from that, marvellous times.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Royston Grange*



Graham P Powell said:


> Bob , Did yous sail with Jack Barter, Rollason or Ted Winslow?. I'm pretty sure Jack was on the Highland boats. He died on the Royston Grange. We used to load meat in La Plata and go back to BA on a bus. Only time ( touch wood) I've ever been in bad motor vehicle crash. Apart from that, marvellous times.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Hi Graham - The son of the capt on Royston Grange was our 3/Off (can't remember the surname) but we were bound for Broome at the time and put thru R/T call to GKA to the captain's wife (remember it was 16 Mhz and good circuit); the son didn't want to go home as he said 'no point'.

See you are ex GKA yourself; did you know friend of mine John Hodgkinson ? Been trying to get in touch with him again but no luck so far. Larry (ex GKA) has also been trying for me too; think John doesn't want to be found.

73's - Ken


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hello again*



Peter Eccleson said:


> Joined my first ship, Shell supetanker MITRA/GYYW in Lisbon in June 1971 as a young Jnr R/O - a 'wet behind the ears' 17-year old. Think I was youngest qualified R/O at the time (according to George Todd at IMRC). Wasn't 18 until December.
> Anyone out there qualified younger?


Hi Peter, how are you ? You relieved me on GOTD and we QSO'd regularly when you were on Luminous and I was on Lustrous - I also attended your wedding to Wendy.

Best regards
Ken (GWZM)


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Graham P Powell said:


> Bob , Did yous sail with Jack Barter, Rollason or Ted Winslow?. I'm pretty sure Jack was on the Highland boats. He died on the Royston Grange. We used to load meat in La Plata and go back to BA on a bus. Only time ( touch wood) I've ever been in bad motor vehicle crash. Apart from that, marvellous times.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Hi Graham,
No, chief R/O was Frank Dunk and Second Murdo from NZ - since I missed a lot of the first news press for passengers due to unaccustomed static going down river first trip I was not popular with Frank for a few days !!
Great times. Best wishes Bob


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Bennevis/GFMZ*



Dave Woods said:


> Ken
> I joined her in October 1967, Ray Burn was the Chief.


Hi Dave, sorry for not replying sooner.

Ray Bourne was the chief R/O in 1969 also. Marconi moved him to a ferry running between UK/Germany in early 70's but he didn't like that run and moved back to GFMZ. 

Remember changing the radar scanner brushes on top of the two forward samson posts ? Didn't bother me too much but Ray appeared to dislike heights - bit 'bouncy' during cargo unloading in Penang, I think.

Remember 2/O was scared of spiders and usually got me to get rid of any that crept into his 'abode' - many other memorable memories of that trip June 1969. (went on Bendearg/GMVU for second trip to make up 6 months seatime, then to Shell Tankers - first trip on my own. ('H' boat).

Best regards
Ken


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ken, I know Hodgy . He's around here somewhere ( by here, I mean Somerset!). One of the blokes saw him working on some gear in one of the local banks. The Royston and the Hardwicke were nice ships. Jack Barter had been on the S.America run since 1939 and spoke very good Spanish. He was also a very skilled operator and took everything down on a typewriter. One of my GKA colleagues lost an aunt and uncle in the disaster. They were travelling home on leave to the UK and opted for Houlders rather than their regular Blue Star. Dreadful business. I will ask around about Hodgy but Larry who runs the GKA website will have more idea than me.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Graham P Powell said:


> Bob , Did yous sail with Jack Barter, Rollason or Ted Winslow?. I'm pretty sure Jack was on the Highland boats. He died on the Royston Grange. We used to load meat in La Plata and go back to BA on a bus. Only time ( touch wood) I've ever been in bad motor vehicle crash. Apart from that, marvellous times.
> rgds
> Graham Powell[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

radioman1969 said:


> Hi Dave, sorry for not replying sooner.
> 
> Ray Bourne was the chief R/O in 1969 also. Marconi moved him to a ferry running between UK/Germany in early 70's but he didn't like that run and moved back to GFMZ.
> 
> ...


Ken,
The trip I did there Ray decided to have Appendicitis in Singapore on the homeward bound leg, although he rejoined in Penang he did not do an awful lot except work on his tan. 

Those forward posts were tall, I do not like heights but had to go all the way up as Ray was half way and was not going to move till the job was done. I only did the one trip and then was pu on the coast for five months shipping Coal from Goole to Shoreham.

Best regards

Dave.


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hodgy*



Graham P Powell said:


> Hi Ken, I know Hodgy . He's around here somewhere ( by here, I mean Somerset!). One of the blokes saw him working on some gear in one of the local banks. The Royston and the Hardwicke were nice ships. Jack Barter had been on the S.America run since 1939 and spoke very good Spanish. He was also a very skilled operator and took everything down on a typewriter. One of my GKA colleagues lost an aunt and uncle in the disaster. They were travelling home on leave to the UK and opted for Houlders rather than their regular Blue Star. Dreadful business. I will ask around about Hodgy but Larry who runs the GKA website will have more idea than me.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


If you can track him down it would be great. It is a while since I last spoke to him (GKA still was open) and we lost touch. Hope he is keeping well. Thanks again. Ken


----------



## Keith Pengelly (Feb 2, 2011)

20th Jan 1966 Benrinnes GFNC KG5.Just over 3months as 2R/O then that little trick that MIMCo pulled to go as 1R/O on something under 2500 tons. The dreaded Booth line running up and down the Amazon for 12 months. Clement GCHR.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Keith Pengelly said:


> 20th Jan 1966 Benrinnes GFNC KG5.Just over 3months as 2R/O then that little trick that MIMCo pulled to go as 1R/O on something under 2500 tons. The dreaded Booth line running up and down the Amazon for 12 months. Clement GCHR.


I bet you're glad you did it now!

John T.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> I bet you're glad you did it now!
> 
> John T.


Quite right John T!
Many of us complained about the ship all those years ago-
but now we say 'I'm glad I made that voyage -it was a wonderful
experience'..
Stan


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

Christmas 1946 joined ss Greypoint running to Cork from Liverpool as a 16 yr old deck boy , that was some initiation into sealife, I had some very different ships and experiences, but wouldn't change a thing now after looking back.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

First trip galley boy SS Pipirikki, King George V dock in Hull, mid December 1969.
Every time i smell deisel fuel takes me right back, never seen so many people with
sun tans. I remember, what the crew said as we were waiting for her to tie up.
"Look at the two milk bottles will ya" me and this kid from Hornsea Dave Jessup.
We did a run job to Southamton, spent my first Christmas there away from home.
Then off to Kiwi.
I hope I never forget them moments.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## John William (Mar 2, 2006)

w.craig said:


> 1963 Royal Mail ship Drina also at the Royal Docks. It is the one ship whose call sign I remeber to this day 'M A I L'


MA I L also my first ship in 1953 - what a great call sign for rythmic Morse. Chief R/O Dougie Franklyn


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

*First Trip*

(Thumb)


Kenneth Morley said:


> HI 1944 DECK-BOY fourmasted barque PAMIR out of Wellington New Zealand bound for San Francisco. Kenneth


Hi 
Did you know Wally King he was a Newfoundlander who sailed on her
I sailed with him on the City of Canberra my first trip as engine sprog 1971(Thumb)


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I sailed with Wally King on the Manchester Progress in 1956 when we were on the Manchester/ Montreal run, I remember him showing me his photos of his time on the Pamir, some great shots of life aboard a sailing ship. I don't know how he managed it but he got quite a few days off to visit a sister in Toronto. I didn't know that he was a Newfie, I thought that he was from Manchester originally as he had relations there.

Alec.


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 13, 2009)

radioman1969 said:


> Hi Dave, sorry for not replying sooner.
> 
> Ray Bourne was the chief R/O in 1969 also. Marconi moved him to a ferry running between UK/Germany in early 70's but he didn't like that run and moved back to GFMZ.
> 
> ...


I did my 1st on Bendearg, Aug 72, just 3 months then solo with Maggie Booth's Cuthbert


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Keith Pengelly said:


> 20th Jan 1966 Benrinnes GFNC KG5.Just over 3months as 2R/O then that little trick that MIMCo pulled to go as 1R/O on something under 2500 tons. The dreaded Booth line running up and down the Amazon for 12 months. Clement GCHR.



Ha, same with me on the Bendearg, aug 72 for 3 months then off to NY to join the Cuthbert for 14 months....


----------



## rodgrout (Sep 17, 2017)

Keith Pengelly said:


> 20th Jan 1966 Benrinnes GFNC KG5.Just over 3months as 2R/O then that little trick that MIMCo pulled to go as 1R/O on something under 2500 tons. The dreaded Booth line running up and down the Amazon for 12 months. Clement GCHR.


Hi Keith.
I was on the Benrinnes in 1967 or 68 as 3/O. The radio officer was an older guy who loved music and had his record turntable suspended from his cabin ceiling so he could use it at sea. You may have been his 2R/O at the time.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

rodgrout said:


> Hi Keith.
> I was on the Benrinnes in 1967 or 68 as 3/O. The radio officer was an older guy who loved music and had his record turntable suspended from his cabin ceiling so he could use it at sea. You may have been his 2R/O at the time.


Good to see this old thread come back. My first was with Marconi on the BI trooper Dunera GBBR. left Southampton Jan 1956 for Kure, Japan to bring out some of the last people after Korea was over. Wish I could do it all again.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It was a great job. I would do it all again.


----------



## Graham Buchan (10 mo ago)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Joined my first ship, Shell supetanker MITRA/GYYW in Lisbon in June 1971 as a young Jnr R/O - a 'wet behind the ears' 17-year old. Think I was youngest qualified R/O at the time (according to George Todd at IMRC). Wasn't 18 until December.
> Anyone out there qualified younger?


Hi Peter
Sorry old mate i had ticket in 1963 Oct was 16 at time and went to sea 2 months prior to Ticket being issued in Aug63.
Was at WCCB
Rgds Graham Buchan


----------



## Graham Buchan (10 mo ago)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Joined my first ship, Shell supetanker MITRA/GYYW in Lisbon in June 1971 as a young Jnr R/O - a 'wet behind the ears' 17-year old. Think I was youngest qualified R/O at the time (according to George Todd at IMRC). Wasn't 18 until December.
> Anyone out there qualified younger?


Hi Peter
Sorry OM i got my ticket G1381 in November 63 at age 16 (delayed issue)
However i was at sea 2 months earlier with Redifon in Hull (special permission fom BOT)
Had to go on Trawlers as no one would employ an R/O age 16 deep Sea ?
Since then been an IBM engineer ,Medical Eng returned to Sea 75 -90 Retired 45yo.
Then business owner with beachside Restaurant 
Rgds Graham Buchan


----------

